# New Here



## redss2004 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey,
Just joined and although I do not currently own a GTO, I want one and hope to be purchasing one in the future. I have a question, though. Is there any reason that Pontiac has not offered the option of power sunroof in the GTO? I think the new GTO would look awesome with a huge power sunroof. Why not a convertible? Are there plans for either one of these in the near future? Just wanted to know. Even though the car is perfect as is, I think the addition of either of these options would take a perfect car and make it even better. Paul


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

I dont know whY GM hasn't offered the sun roof as an option but I can tell you I have seen a GTO with one added by the dealer. Your right it loooooks GOOD.:cheers


----------



## gtOHH_boy (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah I could use a lil Sunroof or go toppless that would be nice, but I'm happy with the car regardless. You have to give to get, you give up some simple luxuries for some of the best performance you can buy for the money. I am thinking about getting a aftermarket sunroof priced to see if it's worth it. That would be hot!:cool <<<me looking cool with my sunroof, maybe?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I want a convertable, hardtop of coarse, with a roll bar,,,that would be sweeeeet.

Or even a targa top like my supra


----------

